# Soft Top hydraulic motor issues - advice needed



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey all,

Put down a deposit on a 2001 TT Roadster 225. Car is in good shape and has a clean service record.

BUT, the top has an issue. When taking it down, the top moves half way and then falls in the down position (does not move slowly). Then it just won't go up. I agreed to purchase the car if the issue was fixed (car is still in the dealer's possession).

Long story short, the Audi shop fixing it says there's some seals leaking on the soft-top's hydraulic pump and they are on order but they will be taking a while.

The dealer, in an effort to sell the car has taken $1000 off the price if I fix the top myself...

Any idea how much a fix like this will cost? would $1000 cover the repairs? Does the top even have a hydraulic pump???

Thanks!


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm not sure as I don't have a roadster, but IIRC, it's pretty labor intensive and quite expensive...


----------



## DCMS371 (Jul 24, 2008)

bauch1425 said:


> I'm not sure as I don't have a roadster, but IIRC, it's pretty labor intensive and quite expensive...


Which is probably why they're taking $1000 off the price.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Agreed...the problem is, I don't want it to turn into a $2,000 repair and end up footing the bill...

No one here, has actually taken the top of the TT off or knows how the top is moved up or down?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Converted2VW said:


> Agreed...the problem is, I don't want it to turn into a $2,000 repair and end up footing the bill...
> 
> No one here, has actually taken the top of the TT off or knows how the top is moved up or down?


Help?


----------



## mochap (Jun 28, 2010)

The hydraulic pump itself will cost you around $1000. If it is the Hydraulic cylinder, it costs about $300 each side. Try genuineaudiparts.com.


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

The dealer is trying to shift the cost onto you. Repairing the top mechanism is labor intensive. Is it an Audi dealer? I'd skip it and find another with a working top.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Thx for the answers.

The selling dealer is NOT an Audi dealer. 
They sent the car to an Audi dealer to be repaired though.

So everyone's agreement is that this repair will run over $1000 at an Audi shop, right?


They should call today or tomorrow. We'll see.


----------



## DCMS371 (Jul 24, 2008)

Converted2VW said:


> Thx for the answers.
> 
> The selling dealer is NOT an Audi dealer.
> They sent the car to an Audi dealer to be repaired though.
> ...


Unless this is your second car, take into account the PITA it's going to be to take it there and drop it off, come back, get friends/wife/brother to drive you back and forth, etc and I'd get them to pay for it or skip the car completely.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

^ Agreed and yes, this is the 3rd car :laugh:

Not too worried about getting to and from shop...more worried about the freakin' repair bill


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

Don't take on the repair bill when the selling dealer agreed to have it repaired on their dime. Wait it out for it to get fixed or get your deposit back and find another Roadster that actually works. That is if you just have to have one. One large off the purchase price is not enoough to cover the repairs were you to do them yourself let alone farm it out to an expert. Audis are expensive to maintain as you are finding out.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

^ That's what I think too...I'll hold out until is fixed


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

it can be fixed but it is crazy pain in ass tons of labor time ..... I would tell them to give you the parts and the $1000.00 off and make them write it all down that if another part is needed that they will supply for NO CHARGE no tax NOTHING.......


it will run like $3995.00........


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Got word from them...parts will be in soon and total repair cost @ Audi shop will be around $1,800...holding out just saved me $800 (looks like)


----------

